
Junior dev – when is the right time to ask for a raise? - comatory
I&#x27;m 30 but for most of my working years I&#x27;ve worked in non-technical field. Year ago, I spent my life savings on coding bootcamp, finished it, got very lucky and I got hired on my 1st interview as a RoR web developer.<p>I&#x27;ve spent quite a large amount of money for the bootcamp, moved to big city which is more expensive and I make around 15% less than my previous job (6 yrs of exp.).
I took offer from my current employer and turned down other offer (around 15% more). I told to myself that I&#x27;m starting out, not even on junior level, barely can call myself a programmer so I&#x27;m not going to worry about salary for next 2 years - just try to learn as much as I can.<p>Well here I am, one year later. Managed to survive it and found out I really like my job (and also got married + mortgage).
Recently I found out that friend got hired at big company as a QA tester. The job doesn&#x27;t even involve coding, it&#x27;s &quot;just&quot; clicking on screen and filing bug reports. Her starting salary is 20% more with benefits (I have none).<p>It&#x27;s moments like these that I wonder if this is normal or not.
I mean I know I&#x27;m not the greatest coder and I still have a long way to go but I&#x27;m also constantly improving myself (coding on weekends&#x2F;outside of work, reading up books etc.)<p>I&#x27;ve been there for a year and they treated me good, I learned a ton but I was thinking of setting up a meeting in month or two and just ask for a raise. When they interviewed me I asked for 25% more than I make now - which is I think is normal rate for junior dev. They turned me down but I&#x27;m thinking of trying again, or at least match what the other company offered me (15% more) when I was a total beginner.
How do I do this without sounding like I&#x27;m giving them some kind of ultimatum? I am grateful to them and I&#x27;d like that fact to be reflected somehow when I talk to them about money but at the same time I don&#x27;t want to sound too cocky.
======
romgrk
I don't have a clear answer to your question, but I'd just like to note that
salaries tend to vary a lot between big companies and small companies, for the
same role. So if your friend is working at a big company, and you work for a
small company, it is normal (up to a certain point) that she will earn more. I
think there are also various factors to consider, before asking for a raise,
such as: Do I think I am earning what I'm worth? Is the company in a good
position, financially speaking?

In any case, asking for a raise will always be kinda awkward I guess :)

------
thefastlane
i don't quite understand the details of your situation, but, in general, a few
thoughts:

\- the best way to get a serious raise is to jump companies. generally, you
will build up earning power much faster by moving to a new company every few
years.

\- if you want to ask your current employer for a raise, don't ask for a raise
until you have a BATNA -- that is, a job offer in hand from another company
(or you are quite certain you can procure one in a short amount of time). if
you current employer says no, you have to be ready to jump ship. this isn't
about an ultimatum -- i don't know that telling them about your job offer is
necessary -- depends on how you want to handle it -- but it's something you
need to have for yourself. if they say no, do you really want to stick around?

\- woah, no benefits? wtf. definitely jump ship asap. that is _not_ normal.
(perhaps you are on your spouse's policy?)

"I am grateful to them" \-- you need to move on from this attitude. i'm not
suggesting being cocky or contentious in any way, but you need to think of
yourself as a professional, and take care of yourself and your career.

------
bdcravens
Ask what the process is for salary review, and what expectations you need to
meet.

